# Move front mech from OCR to TCR??



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Got a alu OCR 2 at the moment, upgrading to a TCR comp, had a look at my front mech that came with my OCR, looks like it mounts with two screw instead of clampign around the tube, can I move it to the TCR? Is it compatiable?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

TCR Comps don't use clamp on Derailleurs. You're fine.


----------

